# Snow Day



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

So the wife and rugrat wanted to do some hill sliding today, my back was a little sore from yesterday so i opted for whiskey and doodling in the snow


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's awsome! what did you use to make it green?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Took a spray bottle filled with water and added food coloring, my little guy likes to do snow art so we fill a few bottles with diferent colors and let him go picaso in the yard


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

whew! I thought you were writing in the snow...if you know what I mean. I was going to tell you to head to the doctor and have that checked out. :haha:


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

HaHa.....I'll have to try that on St.Patty's day, as the local pub always has green beer on tap :biggrin:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> that's awsome! what did you use to make it green?


He's alien.


----------

